# upgrade all perl modules from ports



## ccc (Feb 5, 2009)

hi

I have freeBSD 7.0 installed.
I've updated my perl installation from perl5-8-8 tu perl5.8.9
is it possible to upgrade all installed perl modules from ports using a one single command ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, there is a command called *perl-after-upgrade*, which *should* do that. However, me and some other people here have found that that isn't always panning out, so following perl-after-upgrade with *portupgrade -f p5** (or the portmaster counterpart of that) is advisable.


----------



## ccc (Feb 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Well, there is a command called *perl-after-upgrade*, which *should* do that. However, me and some other people here have found that that isn't always panning out, so following perl-after-upgrade with *portupgrade -f p5** (or the portmaster counterpart of that) is advisable.



thx, but it doesn't work:
	
	



```
# portupgrade -f p5*
portupgrade: No match.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe portupgrade -f p5\* (assuming first of all you have p5 modules showing up in pkg_info) in some shells?


----------



## ccc (Feb 9, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Maybe portupgrade -f p5\* (assuming first of all you have p5 modules showing up in pkg_info) in some shells?



thx, *portupgrade -f p5\** works well !


----------

